# puppy photos



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Here are some photos of our daughter, who is 6 and one of our puppies and some photos below this post of a previous litter of puppies.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet photos... I'm guessing that these are from last summer - even with our lack of winter it can't be swimsuit weather in PA!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Puppy photos by request*

Here are some photos of a previous litter playing outside in the snow with our daughter.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

nolefan said:


> Sweet photos... I'm guessing that these are from last summer - even with our lack of winter it can't be swimsuit weather in PA!


 
Yes, they were taken in August of 2011.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

These all made my day. Both child and puppy look to be in pure bliss together!  Gorgeous photos!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so jealous of your daughter!! Can't imagine a better way to spend the day than playing with Golden babies!!!

They are just too cute...............


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

such a beautiful child...pups are pretty darn sweet too!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable! Definitely brightened up this cold day!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Those photos are adorable. Your daughter looks like the perfect puppy raiser, what a cutie she is. Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Aww just cute pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Super sweet pictures of your daughter and the puppies. I could almost hear the giggles.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

These pics are all heart-melting, but the “pink” picture, where your daughter is cuddling the pup, is my absolute favorite. The love just radiates from them :heartbeat


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Priceless - Keep sakes.
Beautiful photos of the puppy and your daughter.


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Those two are so cute together. I can't wait to get pictures like that with my daughter and puppy (when we get one)


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

The cutest pictures ever!!!!! Beautiful pics.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

oh my gosh, how precious!


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

These images are wonderful!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Not sure which is more adorable your daughter or the puppies.



I can't decide. It is a tie.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my gosh-it doesn't get any cuter than this!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Your daughter is the luckiest little girl in the world. Living her life full of Gold!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Your daughter is the luckiest little girl in the world. Living her life full of Gold!


 
We get told often that people want to re-live their childhood as Arianna.


----------

